# A Segmented Pen



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Being able to get back in the shop and try a few new things for me and also expand on a few things I make already, I came up with this first for me. It is a segmented holly and Gabon blackwood blank on a Roman Harvest rollerball kit. I am learning alot doing these type pens and I am also getting to use my homemade router jig made for my lathe thanks to John Lucas for the idea. Works great. I have other things I want to try with it. Just need abit more shop time. Anyway here it is and as always any comments or questions are always welcomed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude, that's freakin sick! Way to raise the bar for the rest if us, thx a lot ;-p


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent! The alignment of the segmented rings is perfect...I'd like to see how you top this:thumbsup:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

mickit said:


> Excellent! The alignment of the segmented rings is perfect...I'd like to see how you top this:thumbsup:


 
Stay tuned :yes:


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:

p


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Stay tuned :yes:


Great pen, and great answer -- I will, I will :thumbsup:


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Totally awesome.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thts freaking sweett!!!! Thats the type of stuff I'd love to learn!! Mind posting a tutorial!?! Or better yet, just come to my shop and teach me!?!


----------



## Drex (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow!! That is awesome. You can send me one!!!

One good turn deserves another


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't even know what to say about this. I'm speachless. It looks fantastic and I'm blown away by it. I would love to see a build thread on this. You have definitely given me something to strive towards.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
great work.Neat idea for a pen. Really looks like a million bucks, after taxes.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful, I'd really like to try one of these:thumbsup:


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

That is truly amazing! I would love to see how you go about lining up all of the segments so that it turns out perfectly aligned! Great job bro! Two thumbs up!


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

It's times like this I shake my head and say "it's just not fair." Wow, that looks amazing, and inspiring. 

I second or third the motion for a build thread for the segments and a pen of this caliber. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

*congratulations John!*

I just got to sit down with the June issue of American Woodturner and saw the article on the winners of the last AAW Forum Contest -- "Pens".

JT took both second place (with this pen) and third place (with the first pen in THIS thread) ... 

*Congratulations John! 

*


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That's an amazing pen. Beautiful.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Oh Boy! J.T., :notworthy::clap::thumbup: I love everything about it. Well done sir.:yes:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> I just got to sit down with the June issue of American Woodturner and saw the article on the winners of the last AAW Forum Contest -- "Pens".
> 
> JT took both second place (with this pen) and third place (with the first pen in THIS thread) ...
> 
> *Congratulations John! *


 


Thank you for taking note of this. It was a small contest but at least I can say I have placed amongst my peers. I am currently very busy with work that I have not been able to get some shop time to continue with some more ideas I have been kicking around. But when I do get free I will sure to post them here.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank all for the kind words for not only this pen but the others I have shown here recently. It does mean alot. Thanks again.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That is an impressive piece. Not sure how much you would sell something like that for. I imagine like much work you could never get anything back for the time that must have went into it. That aside - the satisfaction must be way up there. 

Any idea how long it took you start to finish?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> That is an impressive piece. Not sure how much you would sell something like that for. I imagine like much work you could never get anything back for the time that must have went into it. That aside - the satisfaction must be way up there.
> 
> Any idea how long it took you start to finish?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 
Thanks for the kind words Dave. Yes that pen is going for abit of money. The one with the dots was sold as soon as I finished it off the lathe to a friend who also bought another one of a different kind. Asd far as time goes that is tough because this was a whole new concept for me and I was incorporating some new methods with the use of my router and router platform that I made for these type pens. So I was experimenting abit when I did that one. I will say when I did this second one it went alot quicker and there was more drying time than making time and I would think I had about a total of about 4 to 5 hours in it. Putting the finish on is a step process but each step takes seconds to do but needs to dry before the next step and then 24 hours are needed to let the CA cure for final polishing. That process in all probably is about another hour total. Not too bad once I got the hang of what to do. 

I am now currently challenging myself with other designs that are abit more involved. But I need to find some shop time for these.


----------



## eepersan (Jan 5, 2012)

Its been said, but my that is crazy sick! Stuff like this makes me want to quite while i'm a beginner, or quite my job and tell my wife I'll be in the shop til I figure it out.

Crazy good and something to I hope to even attempt!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

eepersan said:


> Its been said, but my that is crazy sick! Stuff like this makes me want to quite while i'm a beginner, or quite my job and tell my wife I'll be in the shop til I figure it out.
> 
> Crazy good and something to I hope to even attempt!


Yeah I told my wife I'd be in the shop. Thing is I quit my job and opened a shop selling my work. I kinda broke even - of I had to pay rent would have gone bust. Anyway I say 'never quit'

One of my early pens was one with a captive ring. I'll post a pic one of these days.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

